# Alternative to blue cloud chinchilla dust?



## Chia (Dec 8, 2007)

I like Savic's blue cloud dust, but can't find any for a reasonable price these days. I've tried the one they sell at Pets at Home (Bathing Dust for Chinchillas 3kg | Pets At Home) but it irritates my nostrils and I worry about what it might be doing to the chins if that's the case. Any thoughts? I've seen this type around (Supreme Petfoods Science Bathing Sand 1.5 Litre: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies) but haven't tried it.


----------

